# Free until May 28



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Jen in Breck shawl
free until may 28
Coupon Code: Spring is here


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

What's the link for this? Please.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

just grabbed it,
thank you for sharing Mary


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

it's for a lovely shawl 










betty boivin said:


> What's the link for this? Please.


----------



## PattyJK (Apr 30, 2013)

What web site do you find it on?


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

the link
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jen-in-breck


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you! I googled and found it. It's now in my Ravelry Library  Here is the link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jen-in-breck


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you for the heads up. This is a cute pattern and I've wanted to try something with beads for a while.

Now I have an excuse to buy some fingering yarn. LOL


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

crochet_away said:


> the link
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jen-in-breck


 :-( I forgot the link (duh) :lol: :lol:

Thank you crochet away


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the link!!!!!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thats lovely, thanks for the link everyone :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for the link to a very lovely shawl!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks so very much!
I just need to know where I can find beads


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks I just downloaded it and also got a free sock pattern with it, very nice.


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

I think you can go to www.firebeads.com they have a lot of them


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you! The shawl comes in both written and chart. The socks, a freebie with the freebie, is a written pattern. i think I may use this pattern to learn to read charts. I love the edge!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

So where is the link?


----------



## susdbella (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks so much! I just got mine. I love the verticle line if stiches vs horizontal like most shawls of this shape. This is better for my larger frame.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice! I just downloaded it


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## jphipps (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you so much! Lovely pattern!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

WOW- thanks! Love the shawl and am amazed I figured out how to do this! I'm very greatful!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

THANK YOU!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you have downloaded this. :thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for the link! I was very pleasantly surprised to see a sock pattern thrown in, too!


----------

